
Scalr - Self-Scaling Hosting Environment utilizing Amazon's EC2 - mshafrir
https://scalr.net/
======
mstefff
I'm not sure if I understand the pricing explanation...

1) Cloud computing minus the sky-high prices

2) just $99 plus AWS charges

So it's cloud computing plus the sky-high prices?

Typo?

~~~
SebastianStadil
Funny, I hadn't thought of that.

:-)

------
sunkencity
Scalr has been around for quite a while.

I'm not sure why to use it when there's now load-balancing/scaling of
instances built into ec2 itself. Maybe the monitoring and the database stuff.

~~~
SebastianStadil
Scalr scales your sql database, with master-slave separation, replication
between nodes, and soon application transparent partitioning (sharding). So if
you're not into the whole DBA / sysadmin fun, it's worth it.

It also lets you restore a website version to a previous state if you get
hacked, use traditional (cheaper) hosting solutions which burst on the cloud
when needed, and manage app versions, backups, etc. in a more organized way
then homegrown solutions.

------
flooha
Maybe things have improved since this post, but this was my experience.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=550692>

~~~
SebastianStadil
Sorry that Scalr didn't work out for you. From the date your comment was
posted (beginning 2009) Scalr was still a young open source project.

We now have a development version available at development.scalr.net, if you
would like to try it out again.

